# Snowstorm in forecast for Ohio Valley next week?



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

Anybody ever read/rely on The Old Farmer's Almanac? Out of couriosity I bought a copy in October. It has been AMAZINGLY accurate. My grandparents used to swear by it when I was a kid. I just thought it was a bunch of garbage. It has been right in predicting the very cold weather we had earlier in the season as well as the warmup we are having now. Says January 5th-8th is snow storm.....we shall see!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

What does it say for Indy the rest of the winter??


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

if the jet stream should pass through us first , we are looking at precip about that time also


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

maybe a rain storm. ohio (not including the snowbelt) has gotten the short end of the stick so far. it's early though. remember the last number of years have been like this, we really don't start getting any good snow til into january (usually) sometimes late january. looking at all the weather around us and places that generally don't get much snow are getting hammered. i believe in time we'll get a good blast too!! later, pete


----------

